

Inside the Chinese Bitcoin Mine That's Making $1.5M a Month - stupandaus
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/chinas-biggest-secret-bitcoin-mine

======
ceallen
Why use the profits from October in the headline of an article published in
February? The cost of bitcoins has nearly halved in the meanwhile. Hope they
had a healthy profit margin before.

------
WizzleKake
I remember reading somewhere that some Chinese miners will mine at a loss
because they can purchase the equipment/energy/cooling/etc in RMB but convert
the BTC into USD, circumventing the country's capital controls.

Does anyone have any more information about this?

